# Corn Cob Pipe Size Chart



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I came across this chart and couldn't remember seeing it posted before. I know the question of the different sizes of the various MM cobs comes up now and then so I thought this might be helpful.

Pipe Size Chart - Aristocob


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Very cool, thanks John.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

The extra large general cob is my favorite. It's got the look and thickness of the diplomat with a bowl depth on par with a big briar - but not as ridiculous as a MacArthur.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> The extra large general cob is my favorite. It's got the look and thickness of the diplomat with a bowl depth on par with a big briar - but not as ridiculous as a MacArthur.


Ridiculous you say??? I personally think it's awesome.

Thanks for the chart John, I've always wondered about the dimensions.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Well, not ridiculous in a purely derogatory sense, but definitely laughable. You have to have a sense of humor about smoking one.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> Well, not ridiculous in a purely derogatory sense, but definitely laughable. You have to have a sense of humor about smoking one.


Ah, I see your point now. I do have a sense of humor about them, I think it's hillarious to drive around in my pickup getting all sorts of goofy looks.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

> The extra large general cob is my favorite. It's got the look and thickness of the diplomat with a bowl depth on par with a big briar - but not as ridiculous as a MacArthur.


I've smoked my Big Mac' three times now, and it does take a bit more effort and time commitment to smoke, but I now understand what the term "a real sweet smoker" means!

Not something I can carry in a jacket pocket, but one more for the rotation.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Nice find


----------

